# Coat Care Questions



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm not an expert, but I believe the only way to get the "un-curly" coat after a bath is with a velocity dryer. It blows the water from the coat and blows the coat straight.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

To get it straight you have to dry the hair. You need to dry it and brush it at the same time to straighten it out. Don't know about the woods thing. I've never heard of anything.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I'm not an expert, but I believe the only way to get the "un-curly" coat after a bath is with a velocity dryer. It blows the water from the coat and blows the coat straight.


I don't have a high velocity dryer yet and just use my personal dryer on a med. setting on high air and it straightens the coat if you brush it at the same time. I have a nozzel that directs air flow to right where I want it so it gets down to the skin and that's very important for matting.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I do use one... its the couple days afterwards when his fair de-poofs and goes back to pre-bath/dry state LOL


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't think of anything that will keep the hair straight, both of my dogs are the same way. I can bathe them and they look awsome, two days later they start to get curly again it doesn't help that Florida is a high humidity kind of place most of the year  

As for not picking up half the forest I am not aware of anything that will stop that either, however there are products that you can use to make it a snap to get the forest out of the coat. The one I'm using now is Ice on Ice. I spritz to area and brush through it helps me keep my younger spoo mat free as well. Glow coat would probably also work, you can order that in petedge. Makes the hair really silky but doesn't really soften the coat like a conditioner would. It's advertised to repell things like dust and dirt and urine. I dunno that it really does to be honest but I like it anyway.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Don't know if you'd be interested but they use leg warmer looking things to protect the bracelets on some show dogs. They might help. I took Bailey to the park one time during Fall and OMG, he picked up so many burrs, he must have doubled his weight! Never again! He drags these wormy seed things in from the yard all the time too. I'm really looking forward to shaved to Poodle feet. It has to be easier than fluffy Maltese feet. I'm hoping taller is better too, b/c Bailey drags stuff in on his belly hair.


----------

